

Google, Citing Cyber Attack, Threatens to Exit China  - drubio
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/13/world/asia/13beijing.html

======
drubio
Here is an interview with Google's David Drummond, chief legal officer at
Google
[http://video.nytimes.com/video/2010/01/12/business/124746651...](http://video.nytimes.com/video/2010/01/12/business/1247466517265/google-
may-close-operations-in-china.html)

